# World Trigger by Daisuke Ashihara (Weekly Shonen Jump)



## Rica_Patin (Feb 4, 2013)

The new science fiction battle shonen in Jump by Daisuke Ashihara. With a 54 page first chapter.



> A gate to another dimension has burst open, and from it emerge gigantic invincible creatures that threaten all of humanity. Earth's only defense is a mysterious group of warriors who have co-opted the alien technology in order to fight back!



It also will be added to Shonen Jump Alpha as well


But yeah, sounds really awesome and  Jump needs a good new battle manga in the magazine.[/media][/CENTER]


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

The cover page featuring World Trigger


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Cover makes it look crappy, story doesn't sound all that great.

The picture for the synopsis looks good though. If the artist can draw good mecha/technology I would be behind the series (though from the cover that's probably not what they mean).


----------



## Ryugaisan (Feb 5, 2013)

Main character looks like Near...


----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2013)

Another HFY story?

Well let's hope it doesn't devolve to humans vs angels.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

HFY?

I wouldn't mind finally getting a good sci-fi shounen.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> HFY?
> 
> I wouldn't mind finally getting a good sci-fi shounen.



Humanity FUCK YEAH!

And same, that's probably why I'm really hyping this up and hoping it will turn out good because Jump really needs a new good series like this.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> HFY?
> 
> I wouldn't mind finally getting a good sci-fi shounen.



Humanity fuck yeah.

We already have something similar.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 5, 2013)

Another shlock that's gonna get cancelled in 20 chapters


----------



## Imagine (Feb 5, 2013)

I'll be on the look out for it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Humanity fuck yeah.
> 
> We already have something similar.



Its a very broad story, the story of an alien invasion in which people fight back with the weapons of the alien's can be done a hundred ways.



Also that series, according to that site, is a seinen, while this one is a shounen. I would imagine Gate would take a much more serious, and realistic, envisioning of an alien attack. WT on the other hand should be light, comical, and filled with typical elements of the genre such as straight forward 1 on 1 fights, arcs, and so on.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2013)

Been digging around Japanese sites to find a raw or at least information on the One-Shot of this (called Trigger Keeper) as literally no English sites have info on it. 

And apparently this was a 2 part/chapter one shot and that the second chapter was actually serialized a few months after the first chapter and was seen as a "sequel". Most reviews of the 2 chapter one-shot seem to be pretty as well (only one of the reviews of the one-shots have said it was mediocre). But yeah, hopefully this ends up as a good series. Still looking for RAWS though.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 8, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Also that series, according to that site, is a seinen, while this one is a shounen. I would imagine Gate would take a much more serious, and realistic, envisioning of an alien attack. WT on the other hand should be light, comical, and filled with typical elements of the genre such as straight forward 1 on 1 fights, arcs, and so on.



Looking at the first chapter WT is much more serious than Gate.

Is it a coincidence that the enemies are named Naver? I wonder how the Koreans would react to that.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 8, 2013)

Was kind of meh. The MC seems entertaining enough. Already found out that he's an ''enemy'' that fights for the good guys it's seems.


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 8, 2013)

Kirito said:


> Is it a coincidence that the enemies are named Naver? I wonder how the Koreans would react to that.



Had to laugh out loud at that 
And the Naver don't seem like a threat at all, for now.


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 8, 2013)

Humanity vs alien invasion is one of my favorite themes, but having read MLA and Knight Run similar stuff has to be of utmost quality to impress me. 

So far the first chapter has been okay-ish. 6/10. I hope Naver won't have human look-a-likes among them.


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 8, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> Humanity vs alien invasion is one of my favorite themes, but having read MLA and Knight Run similar stuff has to be of utmost quality to impress me.



That's what I'm comparing it to, as well. I'm doubtful it'll have the amount of despair since it's a SJ manga, but we'll see what the author can pull off.

If only the Naver design was a bit more threatening. The BETA looked like something you would wet yourself in front of, but the Naver this chapter was just a white blob with a mouth.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2013)

I enjoyed the first chapter. I mean it wasn't mind blowing or anything but it definitely wasn't bad. Leagues above such shitty new series like Takamagahara and Hungry Joker. I'll keep reading for now.


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 8, 2013)

not bad, i'll continue to follow it.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2013)

meh, wish the art was better.

This was an extremely basic first chapter (located at a school, new kid, bullies, surprise about the new kid, ect).

Not exactly attention grabbing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 8, 2013)

Absolutely fucking godawful 

Try harder Shueisha.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't want to sound like an asshole but the Description of the story sounds something pretty simillar to Shingeki no Kyojin, and trust me I bet this won't be one tenth as good.


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 8, 2013)

SnK wasn't the first to do this. And nobody's expecting it to be, really.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 8, 2013)

Scratchy said:


> SnK wasn't the first to do this. And nobody's expecting it to be, really.



Yeah, but still got one of the best Artwork I've seen around.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Zabuza said:


> Yeah, but still got one of the best Artwork I've seen around.



SnK.....best artwork...? What....?


This concept isn't even all that similar to SnK. If they were at least living in fear of the other dimensional aliens then maybe but we were told in the first few pages that the people in the city have grown accustomed to the attacks. That's not living in fear and they do not seem to be on a hopeless side.

The idea of other beings attacking humanity was not invented by SnK and just about every other series does it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 8, 2013)

I... Did that guy just say that SnK was original... Or that it had good art...? Now I'm a fan of SnK but it's definitely not original, nor does it have good art.


----------



## leokiko (Feb 9, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> I enjoyed the first chapter. I mean it wasn't mind blowing or anything but it definitely wasn't bad. Leagues above such shitty new series like Takamagahara and Hungry Joker. I'll keep reading for now.


My exact thoughts.

At least here the author established the setting right away. It wil all depend on how the author proceeds from here.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 18, 2013)

Chapter 2
Ch.68


----------



## Imagine (Feb 18, 2013)

Meh          .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought the second chapter was decent. It was a bit of an average second chapter that has been done before in other series but it has a level of quality that all of the other terrible recent Jump series (like Takamagahara and Hungry Joker) didn't have. It's clear that the author has built up a good amount of story with a lot of the foreshadowing and things being hinted at and I think this has a lot of potential (which is something I don't say often about new series, especially new Jump series).


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 18, 2013)

The whole thing is following usual shonen script, boringly so. 

Best thing I can say about it is that it likely hasn't shown its true colours. I imagine we may get a few more semi-pointless chapters of the character not fitting in before we get start on the first arc. Maybe some real information will be interspersed in those chapters.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 18, 2013)

A decent 2 chapters. Nothing spectacular, but few pilots are. The art is good, and the main character with glasses has an interesting personality.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2013)

Ch. 3 

Link removed


----------



## MysticBlade (Feb 26, 2013)

> Ch. 3
> 
> Aizen's "_no longer equals in power_" statement to Urahara



thanks. 



> Best thing I can say about it is that it likely hasn't shown its true colours. I imagine we may get a few more semi-pointless chapters of the character not fitting in before we get start on the first arc. Maybe some real information will be interspersed in those chapters.



i agree.

i'm more interested in kuga's home land (ongoing wars?). i'll like to find out how'd it got like that in the first place and the real reason why he was sent over.


----------



## Kdol (Feb 26, 2013)

It's Shounen Jump. It must be good


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 26, 2013)

Kdol said:


> It's Shounen Jump. It must be good




uWotm8?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 2, 2013)

Now that was a badass fucking chapter! I'm really hoping that the Japanese readers are enjoying it as well and so it won't get cancelled early.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 11, 2013)

Bottom-right panel: "Actually, there isn't any positive proof that Scheherazade is a Magi."  


I think I might drop this.


----------



## rajin (Apr 12, 2013)

*World Trigger 10 Raw *
*Ulq got ceroed in the face as well,now that i checked,though.. *​


----------



## rajin (Apr 25, 2013)

*World Trigger 12 Raw *
*The End *


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2013)

informed


----------



## rajin (May 17, 2013)

*World Trigger 14 Raw *
*match the picture showing Karakura Town being torn off the earth in a circular shape *


----------



## rajin (May 24, 2013)

*World Trigger 15 Raw *
*it's not important to get rid of them immediately *


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 29, 2013)

WORLD TRIGGER GOT THIRD PLACE IN THE MOST RECENT RANKINGS! This should most definitely save it from an early cancellation. Shocking how much it jumped up.



Virys said:


> *Jump #27 (03/06) :*
> *Nisekoi (Cover & Lead Color Page, Anime Ad)*
> 1.Shokugeki no Souma
> 2.Assassination Classroom
> ...


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2013)

*World Trigger 16 Raw *
*is because he's strong and not because of lolKS. *


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 31, 2013)

Chapter 10
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 31, 2013)

Really nice chapter, glad to see this is getting translated again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry for the tiny as fuck image but here is the cover for volume 2


----------



## Snowless (Jun 21, 2013)

Just read it all.
Seems alright. The basic premise doesn't exactly make sense, as in, why would everyone not just leave the city and why is there no military involvement, but it's a shonen, so I suppose you can overlook questions like that.
Doesn't seem like it's going to be anything mindblowing, but it's still enjoyable, and as long as they don't completely fuck up on the plot, I'll keep reading it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm liking it so far,its generic style but i like it   its alright to pass time reading it


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 21, 2013)

not a bad manga, needs faster releases though.


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Not missing much anyway. It moves at an incredibly slow pace.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 24, 2013)

Chapter 11
Byakuya's knee


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2013)

Chapter 12
2


----------



## Snowless (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it would be wholly impossible for this manga to really "wow me" with the premise and world that it's set up.
The idea of an organization like Border and its inner workings are something I've seen too many times.
The idea of not all neighbors being monsters, and someone besides the main character actually realizing this, isn't a bad concept, though.

Also, seems like the difference in strength of triggers between classes is too much. When he had a Class C practice trigger, he sucked, but as soon as they gave him a Class B trigger, he killed the neighbor with relative ease.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

> Also, seems like the difference in strength of triggers between classes is too much. When he had a Class C practice trigger, he sucked, but as soon as they gave him a Class B trigger, he killed the neighbor with relative ease.



probably it's because a C class trigger can't fully utilise one's trion, wasn't there some mention about a higher trion equals more power?


----------



## Snowless (Jun 28, 2013)

MysticBlade said:


> probably it's because a C class trigger can't fully utilise one's trion, wasn't there some mention about a higher trion equals more power?



Yes, there was. I guess I just don't like the big gap in power. 
Like, do A's get even stronger triggers, or at that point are they A's solely because they have more trion and are more skilled?


----------



## MysticBlade (Jun 28, 2013)

> Like, do A's get even stronger triggers, or at that point are they A's solely because they have more trion and are more skilled?



i believe it's both, remember how yuma defeated a neighbor with a C class trigger solely due to having a higher level of trion compared to osamu? trion's probably the most important part when using a trigger of any class.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 1, 2013)

Chapter 13
Ch.127-129


----------



## Jouninja (Jul 1, 2013)

In English Weekly Shonen Jump, they are already at chapter 20. And holy monkeys, I can't spoil it!


----------



## Snowless (Jul 1, 2013)

Then don't, xD. 
I'm not sure how he's going to make the fights interesting. Maybe there's a lot of variation among the triggers, and we really haven't seen much yet, so I guess that makes sense, but the main character (I don't even remember his name) didn't seem to have interesting abilities with his. Although, Bleach has gone on forever, and Ichigo's abilities have been boring and mainstream as hell, so it can work.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 8, 2013)

Chapter 14 text translation 
 the doctor.

Chapter 15 text translation
 the doctor.

Chapter 16 text translation
 the doctor.

Chapter 17 text translation
 the doctor.

Chapter 18 text translation
 the doctor.

Chapter 19 text translation
 the doctor.

Chapter 20 text translation
 the doctor.

Chapter 21 text translation
 the doctor.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 8, 2013)

Chapter 14
Reading Online


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2013)

ash


----------



## rajin (Oct 25, 2013)

*World Trigger 36 Raw*: 2 Colour Pages . 1 double page joined.


----------



## rajin (Oct 31, 2013)

*World Trigger 37 Raw*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

So now that the series is pretty much guaranteed to not be cancelled anytime soon I was wondering if this thread might get a bit more active. The series actually has honestly been kind of reminding me a lot of early Bleach with the fighting actually, and the general universe is pretty interesting as well. Nothing great by any means, but not at all bad either.

Series is also getting a vomic soon.


----------



## rajin (Nov 8, 2013)

*World Trigger 38 Raw*

*Chapter 121*


----------



## rajin (Nov 15, 2013)

*World Trigger 39 Raw*

*1*


----------



## rajin (Nov 22, 2013)

*World Trigger 40 Raw*

*40*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2013)

Official Video Ad for World Trigger
[YOUTUBE]dISRAk0WCpU[/YOUTUBE]
Cool to see Jump making such a big effort to push this series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 27, 2013)

World Trigger poster from this issue of Jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

Ashihara answered some questions about World Trigger on Twitter today.

Copy and pasting it from Mangahelpers
-Largest reason being Trion organs develops the fastest when one is young. For those whose organs (=power) stopped growing after they reach adulthood, many of them transferred from the front line to work in the base.

ワールドトリガー公式 @W_Trigger_off2 Dec
苇原先生が答える质问コーナーをお送りします。たくさんの质问をいただき、ありがとうございました。今回はボーダーに関しての质问です。


ワールドトリガー公式 @W_Trigger_off2 Dec
Ｑ．ボーダー队员がみんな若いのはなぜですか？ Ａ．一番大きな理由は、「若いほどトリオン器官が成长しやすいから」です。 ２０歳を过ぎてトリオン器官の成长が止まった队员は、 防卫队から本部运営に回ることが多いです。（沢村さんとか） ＜苇原＞







ワールドトリガー公式 @W_Trigger_off2 Dec
引き続きボーダーに関しての质问にお答えです。Ｑ．ボーダーに入队する际、试験や体力テストなどで何か条件がありますか？Ａ．一応、基础体力テスト・基础学力テスト・面接がありますが、 トリオン量と犯罪歴以外の点で落とされることはまずありません。 （修は落とされかけた） 


ワールドトリガー公式 @W_Trigger_off2 Dec
ボーダーについての最后の质问です。Ｑ．ボーダーの高校生はみんな同じ学校ですか？Ａ．防卫队员のスケジュールの管理上、 なるべく同じ学校に入学するようになっていますが、 ちがう高校に通うことも可能です。＜苇原＞他の项目の质问に対しても折を见て返答していきますね。

＜苇原＞

Trans 
-Replica talked about the countries that might invade
名前が出た国は4つ 
海洋国家リーベリー Kingdom of the Sea リーベリー 
骑兵国家レオフォリオ Kingdom of Knights レオフォリオ 
雪原の大国キオン Kion, a vast country of snow (possible invader)
神の国アフトクラトル Kingdom of the God アフトクラトル (possible invader)

攻めてくるかもしれないのは下2国

Other things -
-Chika-chan is getting alone well and happy with the other training Sniper girl (name 夏目出穂)
-Just when Osamu and Yuma is getting back from the meeting, the Head calls them back.....
-Meanwhile Jin approached Miwa, saying he has a special favour to ask from him....

302 名前：Classical名无しさん[sage] 投稿日：2013/12/04(水) 16:55:11.86 ID:kS6Fr6dN 
ごめん时间がなくなってしまったのでとりあえず超简易で 
详细は夜に 

トリガー 
レプリカ2 

攻めてくる可能性のある国を2つまでしぼる 
千佳と谜杉ちゃん改め夏目出穂ちゃんのほのぼの 
会议帰りのユーマと修を呼び止める本部长 
迅が三轮に、頼みたい事がある、と言って终わり


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 5, 2013)

It's a good manga, but I'm wondering what the long term goal is.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

Lately i'm enjoying it a lot also the protagonists are cool


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2013)

*World Trigger 42 Raw*

*Railgun c65.*


----------



## Wrath (Dec 6, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> It's a good manga, but I'm wondering what the long term goal is.


To go to the other universe and stop the invasions, I would assume. After all right now the goal of the protagonists is to increase their rank so that they can join an expedition, and it's been foreshadowed that Border has a secret goal that they're going to accomplish once they get to go.


----------



## rajin (Dec 13, 2013)

*World Trigger 43 Raw*

*Chapter 62+63*


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 13, 2013)

cool stuff


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 15, 2013)

Chapter 41
Bakudō #81, Dankū.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 18, 2013)

interesting new chapter


----------



## rajin (Dec 18, 2013)

*42 done
Love and Rose were knocked down
*


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder why it is so quiet here though. WT is a good enough manga to draw more fans, right?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2013)

Chapter 42 was very interesting, lots of world building and whatnot. 



-Ziltoid- said:


> I wonder why it is so quiet here though. WT is a good enough manga to draw more fans, right?



Eh, it's probably because it had a really rocky start in the rankings early on so be people probably didn't pick it up worrying it would get cancelled or something. I'm sure that if this gets an anime the activity will pick up a shit-ton.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 18, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Chapter 42 was very interesting, lots of world building and whatnot.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it's probably because it had a really rocky start in the rankings early on so be people probably didn't pick it up worrying it would get cancelled or something. I'm sure that if this gets an anime the activity will pick up a shit-ton.



A well, quality is quality no matter how many people read it I guess


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 21, 2013)

Kagutsuchi said:


> It's a good manga, but I'm wondering what the long term goal is.



I imagine they will be fighting random nations until the story sets up some of them as the main antagonists.

The story still has a ways to go before then.



> I wonder why it is so quiet here though. WT is a good enough manga to draw more fans, right?



Its a slow paced series with fairly boring character designs.

Those who would be interested in it are those who like world building which are in the minority.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 25, 2013)

Volume 3 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 31, 2013)

just as much range and destructive capacity


----------



## rajin (Jan 5, 2014)

*If it was only an illusion, it wouldn't do damage in real life.*


----------



## rajin (Jan 6, 2014)

*World Trigger 45 Raw*

*he seems to get what looks to me like some sort of 'bankai armor' around his arms*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 7, 2014)

World Trigger will have a new one-shot titled "Talented Elite Jin" that will run in Jump Live Magazine on Jan 30th.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

The mangaka has broken his hand so the series will apparently be going on hiatus until he recovers.


----------



## rajin (Jan 17, 2014)

*World Trigger 46 Raw: 1 Double page joined.*

*Ch.106*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 26, 2014)

Chapters 45 and 46
And Jae Hyung is awesome
And Jae Hyung is awesome
Also, that "Hiatus" turned out to only be a one week break because the hand he broke wasn't his drawing hand.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 27, 2014)

World Trigger Volume 4 cover


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 28, 2014)

Is this a good fighting shonen? Are the villains and plot interesting?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 28, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Is this a good fighting shonen? Are the villains and plot interesting?



To be honest it's just simply okay.
The fights are decent enough, and there is a good sense of world building but doesn't really stand out much yet as the story is kind of a slow burner.
The main villain antagonist group was actually just officially introduced last chapter.

Has a bit of an FMA vibe though with the military government and some of the characters though which is neat.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)

World Trigger chapter 47 color page


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2014)

*World Trigger 49 Raw: 1 double Page joined.

Link*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 7, 2014)

This is very, very bad news.  One Dark Rabit was bad enough, but now there are three of them.


----------



## rajin (Mar 14, 2014)

*World Trigger 52 Raw*
*Chapter out*


----------



## rajin (Mar 19, 2014)

*10
*


----------



## rajin (Mar 20, 2014)

*World Trigger 53 Raw*

*Veritas Pimping Project*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks like Hairein's brother is showing Border how Aft Kratol Trigger users fight.


----------



## rajin (Apr 2, 2014)

*Spoiler script.
*


----------



## rajin (Apr 4, 2014)

*World Trigger 55 Raw*

*this*


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2014)

*World Trigger 56 Raw*

*Chapter 33*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 11, 2014)

These Humanoid Neighbors are scary.  Not even cutting off the heads of their Trion bodies do the trick.


----------



## alekos23 (May 10, 2014)

just caught up.seems like a fun series


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2014)

*World Trigger 61 Raw*

*And pedo.*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Just in case some people aren't already aware, it has been announced that World Trigger will have an anime adaptation that will begin airing in October.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2014)

Volume 5 cover


Volume 6 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2014)

World Trigger character popularity poll results


----------



## rajin (Jul 18, 2014)

*Yammy's endurance proved to be against
Yammy's endurance proved to be against
Yammy's endurance proved to be against*


----------



## rajin (Jul 30, 2014)

*Confirmed by Zangetsu101
Confirmed by Zangetsu101

all double pages joined *


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 29, 2014)

Volume 7 cover


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 29, 2014)

Toei are gonna do the anime.....


----------



## Guybot2 (Sep 4, 2014)

why is nobody translate this? 

we are like 12 chapter behind...


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 4, 2014)

With a subscription to viz shonen jump, you would be up to date.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 8, 2014)

Chapter 74 raw
Always thought that this was the first sign just how much powerful Ulquiorra actually is.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## GodBrandy (Sep 23, 2014)

Last 9 chapters translated by Viz

Chapter 32


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 26, 2014)

New anime pv


----------



## Word (Sep 26, 2014)

Man is Shueisha desperately trying to make this into the next big thing and it's just not working.
I feel bad for the series, it's this small, decent enough manga not meant for anything big and they are like "NO, THIS IS NEW BLEACH MOTHEFUCKERS, LIKE IT".

Same with Toriko.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Sep 28, 2014)

Volume 8 cover


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 1, 2014)

Chapter 76 raw
Link removed


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 10, 2014)

Chapter 77 raw
It's on Batoto


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 14, 2014)

Chapter 78 raw
Ch. 39


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like that was a close fight for Yuma - the first one he has had in the entire series.


----------



## rajin (Oct 18, 2014)

*this perspective
this perspective
this perspective*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 23, 2014)

Chapter 79 raw
Link removed


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 2, 2014)

Chapter 80 raw
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



OSAMU, NOOOOOOOO!!! 

CHIKA, NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 8, 2014)

Scans are up to 65 now and it's pretty kickass currently.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2014)

Looks like we have a guest artist with Togashi this chapter 
Link removed


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 19, 2014)

And I was thinking: what the hell happened to the art 

Still an exiting chapter though. WT is getting better and better!


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Nov 21, 2014)

I was waiting for that guy to get a good beating! Hopefully next chapter will be published soon


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2014)

*JAPANESE RAW

You can read it here!

You can read it here!
You can read it here!
You can read it here!*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 6, 2014)

Chapter 97


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2014)

Is this series good?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 10, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Is this series good?



It starts off pretty mediocre, but it's gotten pretty good as of late. 
Has really nice world building and fights. I'd give it a shot if you're looking for a sci-fi Jump battle series.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 10, 2014)

Is this manga worth reading?


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 10, 2014)

^ See Rica's post.
I picked it up at the start, think it is pretty interesting. Surely am curious to see where this will be going. Main character certainly is becoming more interesting as of lately haha

But yeah, the start is a bit weakish, yes. But which manga didn't do that. Read the first chapters of Bleach, or One Piece, or Naruto.. The number of manga's that quickly deliver good stories are kinda rare imho


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2014)

Good to know, I sort of played about with the first few chapters but nothing really caught my interest. Then I forgot all about it, I guess I can marathon it now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 10, 2014)

2


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 10, 2014)

I understand they're trying to catch up now that Naruto's done, but could they at least put more effort into making sure the translations are of a better quality?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 10, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> I understand they're trying to catch up now that Naruto's done, but could they at least put more effort into making sure the translations are of a better quality?



It really doesn't have anything to do with Naruto.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow that got pretty intense pretty damn quick. Glad I caught up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 11, 2014)

Video game announced


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 11, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Wow that got pretty intense pretty damn quick. Glad I caught up.



Good action? Check
(Potentially) Interesting world? Check
Interesting characters? Seems like they're working on it. 

Who knows, if author keep the action up like this (and it seems like we get some kind of 'invade the soul society' arc like with bleach) and fleshes out the characters a bit more, this could get big


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2014)

It was the best invasion arc I have read in a while. The tactical, hit and run urban warfare is really interesting to keep up with and although I finished it all in 1 night it felt like it had great pacing.

I also felt refreshed by the fact that the MC realised that he can't just be a feelings ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) early in the series and needs a plan if he wants to win a fight against anyone.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 13, 2014)

85 is out.
Really liking where this series is going. Super excited to see some of the other neighbor worlds and their individual countries.


----------



## darkcrysis11 (Dec 13, 2014)

whatever it is, it looks promising...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 13, 2014)

Morglay said:


> It was the best invasion arc I have read in a while. The tactical, hit and run urban warfare is really interesting to keep up with and although I finished it all in 1 night it felt like it had great pacing.
> 
> I also felt refreshed by the fact that the MC realised that he can't just be a feelings ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) early in the series and needs a plan if he wants to win a fight against anyone.



I think the MC is quite a realistic guy. Not the regular overly herioc numbskull, but just a rather pragmatic guy who knows he is too weak to do what he want, trains his ass off, and is aware that he owes a lot to his friends and circumstances. I mean, look at the regular hero in manga's: they just blunder around, and somehow always win (often by asspull). So far, WT does a great job at consistency. And gives a nice mix of teamwork and individual skill. It actually makes me think of part 1 Naruto. You know, back when shinobi were still shinobi, and actually fought in teams. 

Personally, I really have high expectations of the upcoming arc


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> And gives a nice mix of teamwork and individual skill. It actually makes me think of part 1 Naruto. You know, back when shinobi were still shinobi, and actually fought in teams.
> 
> Personally, I really have high expectations of the upcoming arc



It has been impressive, in my opinion it was a more solid display of combat than anything shown in Part 1 Naruto.

Hyped for the Neighborhood arc when it starts, I wonder if Border will attempt to establish a permanent base on at least one of the countries. Well that is probably looking too far ahead as we are still in the expedition phase right now.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

Morglay said:


> It has been impressive, in my opinion it was a more solid display of combat than anything shown in Part 1 Naruto.
> 
> Hyped for the Neighborhood arc when it starts, I wonder if Border will attempt to establish a permanent base on at least one of the countries. Well that is probably looking too far ahead as we are still in the expedition phase right now.



Hmm.. Considering how Border got stomped by those black triggers.. I think they should be very happy if they manage to retrieve the people that were kidnapped and get away alive. Or that they manage to snatch a trigger or two themselves.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2014)

Just read this from the beginning. It has a lot of potential, I like it


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 14, 2014)

Glad to see the series is finally starting to get attention here, now that it's had a big upswing in the quality.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Glad to see the series is finally starting to get attention here, now that it's had a big upswing in the quality.



Well, you and Rajin really kept this thread alive. Even though it was pretty frustrating seeing the raws posted when there was no translating group around 

I wonder, with Naruto being shut down, if WT can take its place. Hmm.. I suppose the manga needs some pairing wars for popularity


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Well, you and Rajin really kept this thread alive. Even though it was pretty frustrating seeing the raws posted when there was no translating group around
> 
> I wonder, with Naruto being shut down, if WT can take its place. Hmm.. I suppose the manga needs some pairing wars for popularity



World Trigger will never have Naruto levels of popularity.
My Hero Academia maybe, but World Trigger is destined to continue ranking in the middle of the magazine and having simply okay sales until it eventually drops in the rankings and is cancelled (which hopefully won't be for a few more years)


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

perhaps.. Naruto, by chapter 85, was already at the chunin exams.. One of the better parts of the story I think. By contrast, Bleach was at a point where they were just about to invade the soul society. While the first 100 or so chapters in One Piece were completely boring. I don't know.. I think a lot depends on the upcoming arcs for WT's popularity. Work out the main characters a little more, create some compelling goal (saving friends), and things might go well.

Still, these days are probably not the best for the sector.. I suppose it is indeed harder for new manga's to grow to become as big as Naruto or One Piece.. Still, SnK did it in relatively short time as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2014)

From what I can tell it has a lot of potential but I doubt it ever becomes huge. And huge I mean top 5 or something. It will probably get higher then Toriko though, cuz no one likes Toriko even though its a fun manga


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 14, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> perhaps.. Naruto, by chapter 85, was already at the chunin exams.. One of the better parts of the story I think. By contrast, Bleach was at a point where they were just about to invade the soul society. While the first 100 or so chapters in One Piece were completely boring. I don't know.. I think a lot depends on the upcoming arcs for WT's popularity. Work out the main characters a little more, create some compelling goal (saving friends), and things might go well.
> 
> Still, these days are probably not the best for the sector.. I suppose it is indeed harder for new manga's to grow to become as big as Naruto or One Piece.. Still, SnK did it in relatively short time as well.



It depends on the rankings, not the story. 
Naruto, One Piece, and Bleach all had far better rankings early on than World Trigger has ever consistently had. 

Also, SnK is an a different magazine with a different publisher entirely. 
Apples and oranges.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 14, 2014)

Goova said:


> cuz no one likes Toriko



Uhm, it's 39th best selling series in Jump history and even without an anime still ranks decently in the magazine. It's clearly a popular series with a lot of fans.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Uhm, it's 39th best selling series in Jump history and even without an anime still ranks decently in the magazine. It's clearly a popular series with a lot of fans.



I'd prefer to be much higher


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> It depends on the rankings, not the story.
> Naruto, One Piece, and Bleach all had far better rankings early on than World Trigger has ever consistently had.
> 
> Also, SnK is an a different magazine with a different publisher entirely.
> Apples and oranges.



Ah.. Well, you're the expert. I only care about the story, and hardly give a damn about the rankings. I just think WT has a load of potential.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 15, 2014)

World Trigger currently scheduled for 50 episodes.,


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 17, 2014)

One chapter till we're caught up to the raws
link7
Also, looks like we're getting a tournament arc now! I love those!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 23, 2014)

World Trigger at Jump Festa


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 16, 2015)

Chinese scans

Chapter 17


----------



## Cocidius (Jan 16, 2015)

Pretty solid story. Glad to see we're getting less dumb main characters too. Hopefully that trope fully dies out.


----------



## Araragi (Feb 1, 2015)

I've only watched the anime for this.
Was wondering if the manga has shown any major differences so far and worth reading


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 25, 2015)

Volume 10 cover


----------



## Morglay (Feb 25, 2015)

Aladdin said:


> I've only watched the anime for this.
> Was wondering if the manga has shown any major differences so far and worth reading



Don't watch anime but can tell you this is worth reading regardless.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 14, 2015)

Man how long will the anime go will it be like One Piece and last for as long as the manga continues...


----------



## Blackstaff (Mar 14, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Man how long will the anime go will it be like One Piece and last for as long as the manga continues...



No. The anime will last 50 episodes.

Plenty enough for the coming invasion


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 22, 2015)

New chapters are out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 8, 2015)

We've officially gotten past the 100 chapter mark
also, apparently Yukio is taller than Riruka


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 8, 2015)

My big problem with this current arc is that none of the characters are in any real danger on any side. 
It's hard to care about these flashy fights when there is literally no tension or danger involved.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2015)

I just view this as an extended training arc and found peace with it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 9, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I just view this as an extended training arc and found peace with it.



Rica's point is actually more fundamental, as they have this 'bail out' thing in the usual fights too. It takes the edge of combat, because you already know that injuries never lead to a character's death. A bit like how DBZ lost part of its tension because you knew that character, even if they died, would be revived. Too a less extent, this happened to Naruto too, the moment Kishi started reviving the dead. 

When reading fights where there's no risk of dying, or if death isn't permanent, I find it pretty easy to lose my attention. No matter how nicely the battles are worked out, I think fights should be engaging. Without risk, how can a battle be engaging? I hope WT will handle that point better in the next arc (assuming that is the one where our heroes go to the other world)


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2015)

Are you two seriously saying that invasion arc lacked tension?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 9, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Are you two seriously saying that invasion arc lacked tension?



A bit yeah, seeing how none of the good guys had any chance of dying whatsoever.
It's just a lot more noticeable in this arc since it's just good guys fighting other good guys in training fights.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2015)

Didn't a load of recruits actually end up getting taken? After being converted into Trion cubes... So people died, 30+ if my memory serves.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 9, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Didn't a load of recruits actually end up getting taken? After being converted into Trion cubes... So people died, 30+ if my memory serves.



Yeah, but it's already been heavily implied that there will be a rescue arc for all the people who have been captured by Neighbors.
Like I said though, the last arc still had some tension, this arc however has none.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2015)

I see your point, I don't see how having comrades kill each other for ranks would make any sense. Even if it would be more tense.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 9, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I see your point, I don't see how having comrades kill each other for ranks would make any sense. Even if it would be more tense.



No, but at least there could be a risk of injuries or anything. Its just fighting, without any consequences. Sure, there is something on the line, concerning ranks and the possibility that they could be promoted to positions that would enable them to retrieve their lost friends from the other world, but the fighting itself is rather unexciting imho

I mean, just compare it to Naruto's Chunin Exams: that too was 'training' (in some sense of the word), but there was a shitload of tension too. 

Still, if anything, the author proves he/she can draw good fights. Now only getting the plot moving, and WT would grow in popularity too..


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 9, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I see your point, I don't see how having comrades kill each other for ranks would make any sense. Even if it would be more tense.



All it means is that this arc wasn't really thought out well enough and suffers from mediocre writing and setup.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2015)

I just caught up with this and i am liking it a lot but there are things that bother me to a certain extent.

Seems like there is almost no sense of death around here bare a couple of situations. When they are captured they are still alive, and when they are assassinated it?s more like the trion bodies than the actual guys because of that runaway function they have.

Plus the art kinda makes it weird to take some situations seriously, specifically one I have in mind is when Jin beheaded that guy from one of the squads and then took a leg and an arm from the other two. it was cool but, i think it doesn?t cause enough tension.

What do you think?


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 9, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> I just caught up with this and i am liking it a lot but there are things that bother me to a certain extent.
> 
> Seems like there is almost no sense of death around here bare a couple of situations. When they are captured they are still alive, and when they are assassinated it?s more like the trion bodies than the actual guys because of that runaway function they have.
> 
> ...



We've literally been having a discussion on your exact issues for the past two pages.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2015)

Everybody agrees with you Luffy, their death boner is just as raging as yours.

I am sure once we get to the expedition arc the threat of death will become very real.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2015)

Chapter 102
Also s/he's really really short.
Finally this fucking battle is over with. I swear though, if something doesn't end up happening and the Rank War matches just continue, I might end up putting this manga on hold until the RW's are over.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 15, 2015)

Must admit that I just skipped over half the text while 'reading' the chapter..


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 27, 2015)

Volume 11 cover


----------



## rajin (Jun 16, 2015)

*
daily prayers*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 19, 2015)

Link removed

A lot of interesting new stuff has been learnt about the Neighborhood, along with that big cliffhanger.


----------



## Blackstaff (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is a chinese scan of chapter 106 :

Chapter 175!

Lots of dialogue in there and the smell of a training session is strong at the end. Still, looks interesting.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jun 19, 2015)

I just hope those fake battles are ending soon. At least 105 showed some promise. Really, I don't understand why the author spends so much time on those meaningless fights.


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 25, 2015)

heh so I just caught up on this. anyone still reading it?

the rank wars would've been interesting if it was before the whole invasion arc. but now that he's done a major plot arc and then reverts back to a training/rank arc, it feels awkward and backwards for the plot (dragging). i enjoy the arc when i'm reading it as a whole but on a week to week basis I feel it'd drag. makes me feel like the mangaka has a weird sense of planning or at least didn't plan out this far ahead. the invasion arc feels like it should have been a lot later in the series though it was an amazing arc.

that said, mikumo is extremely likeable for me and i really like him.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 26, 2015)

Rain's Angel said:


> the rank wars would've been interesting if it was before the whole invasion arc. but now that he's done a major plot arc and then reverts back to a training/rank arc, it feels awkward and backwards for the plot (dragging). i enjoy the arc when i'm reading it as a whole but on a week to week basis I feel it'd drag. makes me feel like the mangaka has a weird sense of planning or at least didn't plan out this far ahead. the invasion arc feels like it should have been a lot later in the series though it was an amazing arc.



The only reason I can think of including the invasion before all this boring shit is to show the potential of the expedition arc/show what is at stake. To keep readers interested, as if it was just this training arc right off the bat the series would probably have been dropped. Now everyone is clearly working towards something whilst if it was this, then the invasion, then expedition I personally would think: "Well, the invasion seemed a bit pointless as we were heaving to the neighborhood anyway."


----------



## Rain's Angel (Jul 27, 2015)

That's true as well. I do think this manga has a lot of potential and is fairly interesting as a battle manga compared to other manga. Strategy has shown to play as much part as power here and the battle mechanics are interesting bc they share the same 'base' but individuals tailor it to suit themselves. The battles are fresh and unique and there hasn't been any massively overpowered shit (the black triggers just seem like very specialized skills to me( except for the 'quirk' or ability to see the future paths and try to prevent the worse one. It combines somewhat of BnHA's battle style of quirks with an mmorpg game style.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Jul 27, 2015)

I would've preferred it though if all this tactical stuff about battles had been reserved for the actual 'retrieval arc', rather than this entire sequence of meaningless mock battles


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 1, 2015)

^thats what this arc is about. It's about him shedding that "uselessness" and growing stronger as a leader, tactician and fighter. I see amazing things for him as he gets better. There is still a gap between him and the current stronger people; and the fact he has improved this much at this point is pretty impressive in itself. I can see him solidifying with a style between Kou's and the leader chick from the last fight; using the raygust as a multi-functional weapon and the shooting as his primary.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 1, 2015)

It isn't just in fighting style that he is rather useless, it's his personality... It's so bland 
I think it would've been better to skip all this pretending-like-we're-fighting crap and started with the invasion part. With real combat. This arc just seems to drag things out. Too bad, cause I really thought WT had potential to become big. Ah well.. I'll just keep lurking


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 15, 2015)

Fuck.
Dude.

Since when did I start liking World Trigger so much again?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay, wait. What?
Fuck this series.
An unknown group of probably militant hostiles from another dimension are about to break into your dimension with who knows what kind of intent, but just a few months prior you had the same thing happened which resulted in quite a large number of citizens getting kidnapped as well as large damage to the city.
You want every soldier you can possibly have in case things go awry. 
Especially Kuga who has proven to be incredibly valuable when engaged in combat for Border. 
But nah, playing the Lazer Tag Super Bowl is much more important.

I don't care if Jin says he doesn't think there will be a need to cancel the rank wars, a competent government would still take some nessasary precautions which would include cancelling the Rank War and making sure all agents previously participating in the Rank War were ready for the invasion.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 15, 2015)

Did you not read the chapter where they said they were not going to cause that much of a ruckus? They wanted it on the low, even from most other agents. It makes it easier to handle, especially since we know just how good the top agents are


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Dec 16, 2015)

Mehh, regardless of the reasoning these rank wars are getting to bore the hell out of me. To the point where I've gotten quite indifferent about the series, even though I thought it had a lot of potential early on. The main cast just feels kinda stale. Strong guy with bland persona, and pathetic guy who is smarter but still... not seeing much progress. The girl is the worst of all. Replacing her with a random animal, pikachu or whatever, would make zero difference. The only thing she has going for her is her large trion supply and the fact that her brother is missing. But personality-wise she is utterly boring. 

This attack too, I wish the author stopped stalling and got the plot moving again. We've been bored with meaningless battle long enough, get them to go on the freaking mission to save the abducted people already!


----------



## Metal Bat (Dec 16, 2015)

Got caught up lately. Rank battles are getting a bit stale but they are a good way to develop side characters and the like. Also seems like Yuuma already is one of the top combatants in Meeden. Also can't wait to see Amo fight with his black trigger he's going to destroy and last chapter hinted at his ability something with seeing colours.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 16, 2015)

TeenRyu said:


> Did you not read the chapter where they said they were not going to cause that much of a ruckus? They wanted it on the low, even from most other agents. It makes it easier to handle, especially since we know just how good the top agents are



Did you not read my post? 


Rica_Patin said:


> I don't care if Jin says he doesn't think there will be a need to cancel the rank wars, a competent government would still take some nessasary precautions which would include cancelling the Rank War and making sure all agents previously participating in the Rank War were ready for the invasion.



This is poor writing, plain and simple.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2015)

It does seem stupid to keep the tournament going when they are just prep for meeting enemies like this. Unless they wanted to look vulnerable to bait in the big dogs. More captured soldiers = more info as Kuga pointed out. Does seem like a big gamble though and the B-ranks could've been useful.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 13, 2016)

Link removed

So those are Reiji's Full Arms.  He's a walking weapon's depot with that thing.


----------



## Metal Bat (Mar 10, 2016)

Nobody seems to be posting about WT but anyway Chapter 116


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Hyuse is going to join them now and maybe Osamu will get pushed to an operator.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Mar 18, 2016)

Currently on chapter 20

Does Osamu ever get Gud? 

Edit: on chapter 40, apparently not. 

Edit 2: on chapter 82, I guess he got a little stronger, but he feels like the Krillin of the series.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 18, 2016)

I wonder... how many people still care about this story?


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 18, 2016)

-Ziltoid- said:


> I wonder... how many people still care about this story?



I do. The story is slow as fuck and the artsstyle is terrible at expressing any emotions except smug indifference on all faces, but on the upside it is a pure battle manga that feels different and has many many unique elements. The MC  being the TenTen of this story surrounded by people who would give the 'I R more special than you' speech in most other shounen being  on of these differences.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Mar 18, 2016)

Pliskin said:


> I do. The story is slow as fuck and the artsstyle is terrible at expressing any emotions except smug indifference on all faces, but on the upside it is a pure battle manga that feels different and has many many unique elements. The MC  being the TenTen of this story surrounded by people who would give the 'I R more special than you' speech in most other shounen being  on of these differences.



Hmm. I partially agree. The MC is unusual for shonen standards. Unusual to the degree that he's almost too bland and uninteresting. What truly irks me in WT, however, is the lack of any real consequences. It's all just fake battles. Winning or losing barely matters, as they have 'bail out' anyway. It being a battle manga, I think it is incredibly disappointing that they took away the tension of battle, what should've been the main focus of the manga. 

Then again, perhaps there'll be some tension of these endless mock battles end. I suppose I'll just scan through the chapters, not giving a damn about the long-winded explanations of things that don't matter, until the plot _finally_ starts to move again. 

Shame, because WT had much more potential early on.


----------



## Gavrilson (Apr 3, 2016)

First of all disappointed of taking the tension of battle? When there is tension in battle is more talking like in Naruto and Dragon Ball Z , they talk more than fight which does bring being hyped but the thing is that ruins the whole episode in manga , whatever.

The anime is cool itself because of there is a lot of strategy in their fight in other words they show how teams are getting ready for the fight before to start(plan) what would fit for the enemy to get be weak. Let's not forget that it has fun like they make those kawaii faces on the character or the guy from Tamakoma Branch called Kyosuke Karasuma that everytime lies to Konami and looks serious when he is saying it which brings laughs for the audience.

But the last episode is cruel very cruel. They decide to stop the anime for a while and start with a second season. Also said that the Tv Block Anime Post that was set for WT is chaning into a Sport Program which is very sad to hear , and it comes that randomly which we didn't expect. People are getting worried that they don't know what is going to happen to WT but i hope is going to come back.

Sorry if i made someone feel mad or bad about it , is just my opinion and shall be respected like others.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 3, 2016)

Checking the recent episode, it came all the way up to the recent arc in World Trigger.  If they are taking a break, I hope it is because have attained the Wisdom of Buddha, and are waiting for the manga to move further ahead before they start production on more World Trigger episodes.  Endless filler arcs *in the middle of main arcs* is what killed the Bleach anime to begin with.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Apr 4, 2016)

How popular is WT in japan at this point? Honestly, I can't see the current arc of the manga warranting a continuation of the anime


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 4, 2016)

Is the anime any good?


----------



## Morglay (Apr 4, 2016)

I have actually become more invested in the rank wars. Not sure what changed - might've been the fact that Kuga is no longer the only useful part of the team. The other 2 are still weak but vastly improved.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 12, 2016)

Spoilers out for recent chapter.

I figured that the opposing team's ace would get angry once Kuga started getting the drop on her.


----------



## ItEndsHere (May 12, 2016)

Following the battles that occur is too tedious for me now, I'll put this down and return in the next ten chapters.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 13, 2016)

Yamamoto vs Royd

Osamu has really upped his game.  He's gotten two points in this match in just one chapter.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 28, 2016)

Link removed

I am so happy to see that both Chika and Osamu have new skills they can use in the future, and how effective they have proven here.  I was hoping that Chika might use Lead Bullet like that.  

And Katori got cocky, and was put on strings by Osamu for Kuga to take out, even as Osamu himself had been taken out of the fight.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 14, 2016)

Binged and watched the whole anime while being sick since friday, and continued with the manga afterwards up to the latest chapter. Am significantly more positive myself than what others on page 6 here are, though I suspect that might change when I have to read it weekly.

I like the angle of a non-special main character that legitimately has to struggle to get any good. The chosen one trope which seems to permeate every shonen ever in some form or another is refreshingly missing here, which I think is good.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 23, 2016)

perman07 said:


> I like the angle of a non-special main character that legitimately has to struggle to get any good.



Indeed.  Osamu is so normal among his friends that he doesn't even have a tragic backstory (discounting his association with Chika's older brother).


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 26, 2016)

Chapter 75

Nice teamwork, Osamu and Chika.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 27, 2016)

I actually still enjoy this series. Just stopped posting here about it to avoid the bitching. Might be better as a bulk read for people? 

Their progress has been good, they still rely on Kuuga way too much though.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 27, 2016)

Not many people post here.  It's not one of the big series, after all.

They may still rely on Kuga as their main offense, but both Chika and Osamu are getting better in terms of fighting on their own, and as a team.


----------



## perman07 (Aug 28, 2016)

I've enjoyed it too. I don't sweat about Kuga doing too much, by the pace this manga is going, they're trying to make this manga really long, Bleach/Naruto-like length I reckon. They're 150 chapters in, and they're not even close to going off-world, which seems like when the real plot might start.

Unless this series goes the Psyren route and suddenly gets wrapped up (I guess WSJ cancels series if they don't think they sell enough). Still sad that Psyren got rushed.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 2, 2016)

Link removed

Nice job, Chika.  Now the trap is set.

But poor Osamu.  This guy can't catch a break with the stronger Border members.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 3, 2016)

Kind of a shame about Osamu. I know I said I liked the angle with the non-special main character, and I do, but now that I'm reading it weekly I think it might start to try my patience a bit more.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2016)

He has done well to catch up this much imo. Being able to implement tactics that can actually make him a priority target for other teams is pretty beast. His fighting style has also improved vastly even though he still gets shit on.


----------



## Soljah (Sep 3, 2016)

Will they still be able to use bail out in Afkokator?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2016)

Soljah said:


> Will they still be able to use bail out in Afkokator?



I assume it will take them back to the main ship/base camp but if that gets hit they are fucked.


----------



## Soljah (Sep 3, 2016)

Yea I was wondering because there has to be a sense of danger/death invovled I hope when they travel there.  I would like to see more custom triggers too this manga is decent right now


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 8, 2016)

Chapter 140

*whistles*

While both Chika and Kuga are doing very well for themselves, making unorthodox use of Osamu's wires and Grasshopper, Ikoma still continues to impress.  He must have cut away an entire block-worth of houses.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 22, 2016)

It was Zommari who said decapitation was the only guaranteed way to kill a Shinigami.

Chapter Name: Hyuse Owns His Way Up To B-Rank.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 23, 2016)

I am not sure I fancy Hyuse to win a fight vs someone stronger/more adaptable than him.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 22, 2016)

Well, Hyuse was squashed by Tachikawa when they fought, which is not surprising when you consider how much a monster Tachikawa is.

Link removed

I would have expected Amo to have been in the picture, since he is the only other Border Agent with a Black Trigger, but it is clear now how those two Black Trigger came to be.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 13, 2017)

Ah, thank you. That's a shame.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 29, 2018)

Just started World Trigger since I read that the MC is an underdog. Am I in for some hype? 

Kuga just broke this dude leg and was "I did what he asked" lol


----------



## Fry J (Mar 29, 2018)

This series hit hiatus harder then HxH. 



DarkSlayerZero said:


> Just started World Trigger since I read that the MC is an underdog. Am I in for some hype?
> 
> Kuga just broke this dude leg and was "I did what he asked" lol



Osamu is a legit underdog. Relies more on strategy and teamwork.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 30, 2018)

Goddamnit, melancholy notification.

I loved this series, thought it was the freshest WSJ series around. Loved the legitimately underpowered protagonist angle, cause they're usually not legitimately underpowered, just perceived as underpowered like Naruto.


----------



## Juan (Mar 30, 2018)

Dammit, I thought it was back.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Mar 31, 2018)

Jjcb said:


> Dammit, I thought it was back.


Me too.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 31, 2018)

Why would you build me up like this?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 26, 2018)

So, this is back.


----------



## Keishin (Oct 26, 2018)

Skimmed thru couple of chapters of this and naw maybe been reading too much hxh but this seems super dry and empty , ass art zero content garbage paneling from what i seen so less than mashima fr
to the garbage bin with boruto


----------



## perman07 (Oct 26, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Skimmed thru couple of chapters of this and naw maybe been reading too much hxh but this seems super dry and empty , ass art zero content garbage paneling from what i seen so less than mashima fr
> to the garbage bin with boruto


I'm exited about it. World Trigger always had a subtle quality in it, which others may consider bland. I actually think it resembles HxH in that the quality of the strategy of fights is very high, though it does so in a way that more resembles online Moba games with high level problem solving through team based strategies as opposed to the weird Hatsu logic of HxH.

Also, they have a fresh take on the shonen main character who is utterly weak and seemingly has no prospects besides his earnest attempt at getting better. Which shouldn't be fresh, but it actually is.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Morglay (Nov 2, 2018)

Can someone dm me where the new scans are?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 10, 2018)

And it's confirmed. World Trigger will be moving to a monthly format. Hopefully that means the chapters will be correspondingly long (though it is likely also best for the author's health).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taizai295 (Dec 4, 2018)

Damn. Despite getting 2v1’d , kageura still managed to take yumas arm. 

This fight is really good so far! With suzunari-1 getting the point, I wonder how tamakoma will respond. And I look forward to seeing what Murakami will do.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jan 4, 2019)

I don't know why chapter 172 hasn't gotten a sub, but the free version of chapter 172 is available to read on Viz, and chapter 173 is also out.

Once again, the tactics at play in this manga's fights are a joy to see and remark upon. The fight is now down to two squads - Azuma Squad and Tamakoma-2.


*Spoiler*: __ 





The Dummy Beacon Trigger is another new Trigger, and it broadcasts false signals as to a team member's whereabouts. While it is being used in Rank Battles, I imagine it could also help deceive the enemy out in the field.

What I didn't expect (and what no one observing the fight expected) was _*Chika *_getting a KO on Team Azuma, albeit by accident when she destroyed half the mall building everyone was fighting in with a Meteor. The explosion of her Meteor was just so big that it swallowed up Okudera. That leaves just Koarai and Azuma left, and Tamakoma needs to cinch three more points. Taking out those two and the bonus survival points means they'll nab second place and make the requirement for joining the expedition.

Also interesting to note is that there is a penalty for maneuvers that act to deliberately manipulate point differentials i.e. if Osamu threw himself at Azuma Squad to get taken out to deprive Kageura, the second-place team, of another point.




EDIT: It looks like Viz Shounen Jump will release two World Trigger chapters for free at the beginning of each month.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 7, 2019)

Kaguera fight was awesome. It's nice to see what the author comes up with using the same skillsets that have been in place since the start.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 4, 2019)

Newest chapters available for free on Viz Shounen Jump.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tamakoma-2 didn't quite snag second place, settling for a tie with Kageura Squad and needing to win the next match to get the chance to be selected for the away squad.

On the other hand, Hyuse was _too good_ and a rumor (a true one) started spreading that he was a Neighbor (started by someone who saw him during the invasion). Now they have to spread another rumor saying Hyuse is Chief Engineer Cronin's relative also from Canada.

I gotta love how World Trigger has this kind of reference to Canada.


----------



## Catalyst75 (May 2, 2019)

Newest chapters available on Viz Shounen Jump.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that's intriguing. It seem Chika _can _shoot people, as Hyuse guessed, but she's also afraid of what people might think of her if she starts using her Trion in that manner.


----------



## Juan (May 2, 2019)

Next enemy team about to get btfo.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

I just started watching the anime.  And I am enjoying it.  The series has a great tactical approach.

Some fugitives from the neighborhood just showed up.  Is that canon?  Or filler?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2019)

Episode 48.  Osamu lost to fucking everyone in mock battles.


----------

